# Is Visa in Old Passport still valid



## hpm123 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi,

This is regarding my Daughter's Passport. 

My daughter's passport is expiring in January, 2016. Hence, I applied for new passport in Johannesburg and we received new passport along with old passport (old passport is cancelled). 

My daughter has got South Africa Visa valid until December 2015 in the old passport.

Now we are planning to make short trip for one week out of south africa and return back in a weeks time. 

Is the South Africa Visa in Old passport still valid. If not what to do? presently we are in Johannesburg.

Please advise me.


----------



## Wankil (Aug 19, 2015)

hpm123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is regarding my Daughter's Passport.
> 
> ...


Hello, 
Yes all visa inside that old passport is still valid. All you have to do travel with both.
Its common worldwide and have been traveling that way from and to SA. And I have relative whom did the same to France USA and UK without any issues related to visa in Old passport. 
Cheers


----------



## hpm123 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi ****il,
Thanks for the Information. But when I spoke to South African home affairs call centre, they informed me that I should get new visa stamped on the new passport. Thats why I was confused. But If this works I will carry both old and new passports.

Thanks once again


----------



## Wankil (Aug 19, 2015)

You are welcome hpm123


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

hpm123 said:


> Hi ****il,
> Thanks for the Information. But when I spoke to South African home affairs call centre, they informed me that I should get new visa stamped on the new passport. Thats why I was confused. But If this works I will carry both old and new passports.
> 
> Thanks once again


Hi hpm123, 

If they have cut the corners of your passport, the visa can no longer be used. I suggest that you apply for a visa transfer.


----------



## hpm123 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi Legalman,
The old passport is in good condition, they have not cut the Corners. So in this case I can use the Visa in the old passport.


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi, 
The Visa in old passport is valid and there will not be any problems to travel anywhere as long as you carry the current valid passport and the old passport that got the VISA. I have my Work Visa in old passport, the plastic of the laminated page also came out n separated as it is very old and I am travelling from last 3 years carrying both the passports. I suggest not to waste the money for VISA transfer if its expiring soon.


----------

